# Which title is better?



## goldenpuppies (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello every one,

I have written a book on golden retrievers and how to train them, but am having problems deciding on a title. Please can you tell me which title you prefer from the 2 below?

(1) Which puppy? Golden retriever information and how to train them.

*or

*(2) Golden retrievers: All the essentials you need to know.

Thank you so much! It is one of the most difficult parts of writing a book trying to decide on a title.

Also if you answer the question, I'll give you a free copy when I have put the book up on amazon in a week or so.

Email the address below if you want a copy and have answered the question:

[email protected]

Once again thank you so much,

A.G Waters

​


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

First of all, congratulations on finishing the book  

Between both tittles I think the second one has my preference.

To give you my honest opinion I don’t really understand the first title (“which puppy?”) and as a person looking for a book on how to train a Golden, I am not sure if that one would catch my attention. On the other hand, the second tittle seems a bit more of a common book name. Please do not get me wrong; what I mean is that you will find other books about golden retrievers with the tittle “all you need to know”. I do like the “all essentials” idea about it.
Looking forward to see which title you picked at the end! Good luck :crossfing


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally I really like the second one! The first title doesn't have that "catch" like the second one....I think your average person would get the second title but be confused by the first....

Congrats on finishing your book!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I agree with those above me. The second title is more descriptive of the information within the book, plus I think when browsing Amazon, I'd be more apt to look at the second one first as it identifies (in the first two words) which breed you are writing about. Congrats on your book!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

....odd thread for a "first post"...
How about an introduction?
How many dogs you have breeds? ages? pictures?
What inspires you as an author?
Who is your publisher?
Editor?
Your training philosophies?
Years of experience?
Etc etc...

Sorry to be so suspicious, but over the years we have had LOTS of 'authors' pop in....copy and paste and leave....



goldenpuppies said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I have written a book on golden retrievers and how to train them, but am having problems deciding on a title. Please can you tell me which title you prefer from the 2 below?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I also agree that the first title is confusing, it sounds like a book on how to pick a puppy. The second is much better.


----------



## goldenpuppies (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone! 

I am sorry for not giving an introduction first, but needed to quickly decide on a title.

I have had one golden retriever before, and loved him very much. He helped me get over my fear of 'larger' dogs too. 

Using my experience, I have also researched golden retrievers for several months and different training techniques, using mainly other books and the internet as my sources.

I will use the second title, thank you very much,

A.G Waters


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

The second title is definitely better. Do you have pictures for in your book yet?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The first title is grammatically incorrect, and no editor is going to let you get away with that. So perhaps you are self-publishing?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

If I saw the book with the second title, I'd buy it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When you are titling books, you have to look at it the way a reader/browser would. If you were browsing on amazon or wherever, what title would pop out at you based on what you are looking for? There's a starter.


----------



## puppyrae9 (Oct 1, 2013)

I personally enjoy the first one best! It sounds more interesting to people who aren't as experienced. It sounds more fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the second one best. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

